# Who would bang ginge from Girls Aloud?



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

*A night with Ginge, what would you do?*​
Yeah right I would, I`d smash her to bits! 4959.76%Yeah I`d shag her and go 1821.95%No, dont really think I would take the offer 56.10%No fcuking way, she is a complete dog!1012.20%


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

A night with Ginge from Girls Aloud.. Would you take the offer/what would you do?


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

i would:thumb:


----------



## Buzz1986 (Sep 11, 2011)

Noel: Deal or No Deal

Me: No Deal Noel


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

i would,then go next door to **** the rest of them


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I would but I wouldn't be particularly pleased with myself for doing it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I think she is good looking, it's just the others are better looking so she does not stand out as much.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

if she didnt turn her face around then yeah i guess so


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Absolutely!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> if she didnt turn her face around then yeah i guess so


trust me Dom its better if she faces you as she has a hairy back:lol: :lol:


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

It would be like doing an orangutan!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope,just couldnt its against everything I believe in 

My little fella agrees with me and is even a bigger NO!!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

I would do her....

And then punch her in the face.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think they give her a raw beal TBH. In some vids she looks stunning in others a total retard. She's got a mega chassis on her and what a dancer ( bit of a thing if mine )

SO HELL YEAH !


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ryoken said:


> trust me Dom its better if she faces you as she has a hairy back:lol: :lol:


Oh FFS mate :lol: I actually wretched!

.. I don't think weeman would!


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Nah, you can't polish a turd


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

i'd probe all of her orifices thoroughly:thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

So your telling me you guys would not bang this.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Too right red heads are gorgeous.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> So your telling me you guys would not bang this.


Repeatedly :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL come on guys you must be throwing up some major bull $hit, shes stunning and gingers are wiked in the sack.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> So your telling me you guys would not bang this.


BOING!!!!!

Wowzers - i just made a mess in my trousers :laugh:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

You wouldnt have to ask me twice.....i`d marry her in an instant and give her a night over pleasure every night


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

cruel....very cruel...


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I think they give her a raw beal TBH. In some vids she looks stunning in others a total retard. She's got a mega chassis on her and what a dancer ( bit of a thing if mine )
> 
> SO HELL YEAH !


x2 total agree :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

You have to be careful of them gingers!!

I wouldn't say no to giving her the best 30 seconds of her life BUT................ if you have a kid with a ginger there is a really big chance you could end up having a ginger kid

I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy, just think of the bullying the child would get for life


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Big Kris said:


> You have to be careful of them gingers!!
> 
> I wouldn't say no to giving her the best 30 seconds of her life BUT................ if you have a kid with a ginger there is a really big chance you could end up having a ginger kid
> 
> I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy, just think of the bullying the child would get for life


On the flip side,it teaches them how to look afterthemselves and subsequently smash fvck out of any biggots that may offend them.

As for the lovely Nicola -without hesitation! :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ryoken said:


> trust me Dom its better if she faces you as she has a hairy back:lol: :lol:


LMFAO thats nasty


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

I would....then she could tell the rest of Girls Aloud what an awesome shag i am and i might be in with a chance with them!! :thumb:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

nah not for me. shes not my type atall and besides everytime i see her shes miserable as sin. couldnt put up with that haha.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Absolutely i would!

over and over again....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

id shag any thing if was back on a g test!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> id shag any thing if was back on a g test!


with a finger up ya jaxi being your fave bit? :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

i would but id do a little cry afterwards.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Fcuking right I would! She's looks sh1te compared to the others, but she's still worth a squirt.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

why not fanny is fanny


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Hell to the fcuking yeah I would!! - But I wouldn't be able to partake in cunnilingus unless the pubis area was clean shaven, or the room was very dark atleast.

I went with a girl years ago who had a massive Ginger 70s playboy bush and it was not cool! :no:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

even if she had hairy nipples i still would


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

alan87 said:


> with a finger up ya jaxi being your fave bit? :lol:


no need when on test but i wouldnt tell er to take it out!


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

davetherave said:


> even if she had hairy nipples i still would


thats just sick but i would too:thumb:


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

never seen her but if she's in one of them cheezy girl groups she's bound to be tasty so yeah id have a do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

bet you've shagged worse..


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Bazzoka Tooth said:


> never seen her but if she's in one of them cheezy girl groups she's bound to be tasty so yeah id have a do.


this must be a joke? girls aloud are fcuking everywere.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

would do


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> this must be a joke? *girls aloud are fcuking everywere*.


tell me where and i'll be there, sounds like something id like to get in on


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nah, not even sympathetically.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> tell me where and i'll be there, sounds like something id like to get in on


 :lol: i missed that one.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I shagged a bird and found a hair on her nipple... put me right off. Obviously had to suck it up and get on with the job in hand though.

As for ginge... she'd av it, big time, twice.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheese said:


> As for ginge... she'd av it, big time, twice.


Oh yeah, for sure! Second time will be up the bum. One in the bum, no harm done! :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Oh yeah, for sure! Second time will be up the bum. One in the bum, no harm done! :thumb:


pummel the brown tunnel


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Nah, not even sympathetically.


Loaded celebs piling up at your frontdoor? luckkkyy man.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

davetherave said:


> even if she had hairy nipples i still would


and i have....worked in a nightclub and this girl was stunning...went back to her uni halls and she had more hair on her nipples than me...now that aint a lot...but a little is too much.... :whistling:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd bang her within in inch of her life!!!!!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

ryoken said:


> trust me Dom its better if she faces you as she has a hairy back:lol: :lol:


quality mate lol


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

id rather watch paint dry than bang her hahaa


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

actualy shes pretty ****able there tbh


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

james_dlboxing said:


> actualy shes pretty ****able there tbh


 My thoughts exactly :tongue:


----------



## james_dlboxing (Sep 2, 2009)

i only remember her when she was bright ginger n she werent that hot, but seeing that pic id ride her any day


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

In all seriousness, I dont like the way they are trying to subtley de-ginger her in a lot of pics. Leaving just enough to avoid criticism, but diluting the ginge they are. She is what she is, and she is pretty dman allright. yeah she looks rough in the morning - who doesnt?

Not one straight single guy in this thread woudlnt bang the living day lights out of her given the chance, anyone who says different is a damned liar.


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like an emaciated carrot.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> In all seriousness, I dont like the way they are trying to subtley de-ginger her in a lot of pics. Leaving just enough to avoid criticism, but diluting the ginge they are. She is what she is, and she is pretty dman allright. yeah she looks rough in the morning - who doesnt?
> 
> Not one straight single guy in this thread woudlnt bang the living day lights out of her given the chance, anyone who says different is a damned liar.


RS some of us have standards,remember what those are? :lol: You see miles better looking women on the street everyday,so no she just repulses me,and its not the fact that she's a ginger,imo she's ugly.On those pics that you lot seem to think she looks good she is plastered in polyfiller and remember nearly all the fashion,showbiz photos you see that are promoting the artist,model,product are edited using photoshop etc.Its her features that make her ugly her nose etc.I'd bang all the rest but DEFINITELY not her. So the answers "NO,Nicola Roberts,now **** off!!":lol:hopefully she'll get the message


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

And for that reason, I'm out...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> RS some of us have standards,remember what those are? :lol: You see miles better looking women on the street everyday,so no she just repulses me,and its not the fact that she's a ginger,imo she's ugly.On those pics that you lot seem to think she looks good she is plastered in polyfiller and remember nearly all the fashion,showbiz photos you see that are promoting the artist,model,product are edited using photoshop etc.Its her features that make her ugly her nose etc.I'd bang all the rest but DEFINITELY not her. So the answers "NO,Nicola Roberts,now **** off!!":lol:hopefully she'll get the message


 :lol:

Bullsh1t mate

Based purely on what we see, that lass is not ugly, maybe not to your taste, whatever - but not ugly. And while you might see "better looking" women on the street (define better looking), she still isnt ugly.

Youd bang it, you know you would. Even if it was one of those situations where your mates would never find out. Hell most guys would bang there own fkn sister if it could be garaunteed no one would ever find out. Harsh truth.

Standards, pmsl, its not a fkn new car you are talking about buying :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Stillers said:


> And for that reason, I'm out...


Yeah right I bet your in there with her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bullsh1t mate
> 
> ...


NO, NO, NO!


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> RS some of us have standards,remember what those are? :lol: You see miles better looking women on the street everyday,so no she just repulses me,and its not the fact that she's a ginger,imo she's ugly.On those pics that you lot seem to think she looks good she is plastered in polyfiller and remember nearly all the fashion,showbiz photos you see that are promoting the artist,model,product are edited using photoshop etc.Its her features that make her ugly her nose etc.I'd bang all the rest but DEFINITELY not her. So the answers "NO,Nicola Roberts,now **** off!!":lol:hopefully she'll get the message


I'm with you all the way brother.

Out the door in this case :laugh:.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Yeah right I bet your in there with her!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


With ol'rusty pubes? Hell no! I was at Cheryl's that day:thumb:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bullsh1t mate
> 
> ...


Still No mate I wouldnt and thats the truth,and on the sister point definitely not!! Me thinks you may be locked in a Cabin in the Wilderness or something with thoughts like those!! :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Stillers said:


> With ol'rusty pubes? Hell no! I was at Cheryl's that day:thumb:


Ah you were the bloke who answered cheryl's mobile when Kimberly called her,I was with her:lol: :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Alrighty then, pub quiz

all you big sexy good-lookin' fkers saying you wouldnt, get a pic up of the last couple of birds you have boned. Your current gf's even. Hell, since you are all so fkn georgeous - with standards no less ( :lol: )- lets see pics of you.

Then the rest of UKM can judge your girls against Ms Roberts, and you with relevance to your punching weight of both the aforementioned Ms Roberts, as well as your last shags, current gfs, whatever.

:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> Still No mate I wouldnt and thats the truth,and on the sister point definitely not!! Me thinks you may be locked in a Cabin in the Wilderness or something with thoughts like those!! :lol:


Id have to be locked up with almost every reputable psychologist since Freud then, but hey, what do those guys know, right :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i'd smash her...but then again its a bit of a dilemma...actually a toss up out of her and bianca out of eastenders...........rickaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Alrighty then, pub quiz
> 
> all you big sexy good-lookin' fkers saying you wouldnt, get a pic up of the last couple of birds you have boned. Your current gf's even. Hell, since you are all so fkn georgeous - with standards no less ( :lol: )- lets see pics of you.
> 
> ...


Do you want my Autobiography as well? :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> Do you want my Autobiography as well? :thumbup1:


Nahhhh bro, I think I have you pretty much down.

Plus, I prefer mills & boons anyroad :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> i'd smash her...but then again its a bit of a dilemma...actually a toss out of her and bianca out of eastenders...........rickaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


Now here is a man I respect.

Ant knows that Bianca from Eastenders has a voice like the sound made by scraping nails down a blackboard. He knows that, she has a face like she has stood behind me, when I have defecated on the morning after "fajhita night".

Yet, he would still pump it into submission, aaalllllllll night long (cue lionel richie)

Thats what I am talking about :lol:


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Deal. Ex of mine -


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Id have to be locked up with almost every reputable psychologist since Freud then, but hey, what do those guys know, right :lol:


lol,Not everybody rates Freud my friend,he was a Cocaine user and linked everything to Sexual repression or childhood abuse.Anyway I'm not here to argue,I respect peoples opinions and yours is duely noted even though I and a few others disagree.In turn it would be nice if you respected ours,not everyone thinks the same or see's things the same as yourself,Over and Out Senor,before we are naming the place and time for a duel!! :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Now here is a man I respect.
> 
> Ant knows that Bianca from Eastenders has a voice like the sound made by scraping nails down a blackboard. He knows that, she has a face like she has stood behind me, when I have defecated on the morning after "fajhita night".
> 
> ...


i think we're on the same station here my friend,you know what its about...takes fine tuning to get this way....people are so behind...and lacking...they have not the foresight we have...like jedi's enduring the worst that can be thrown at em...but taking it like a man...hell,go all the way,have that girls aloud girl and bianca at the same time...WWF tag team sh*t:lol:...(also to bare in mind,this is totally natural instinct,no chemical enhancement to help with my views:laugh


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Stillers said:


> Deal. Ex of mine -


Reasonable - not top drawer in my opinion, but very reasonable. Certainly not a contry mile either way of Ms Roberts now eh?

Now post a pic of her first thing in the morning. :whistling:

Youd shag the ginge and you fkn know it, who are you kidding:lol:


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

And -


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> lol,Not everybody rates Freud my friend,he was a Cocaine user and linked everything to Sexual repression or childhood abuse.Anyway I'm not here to argue,I respect peoples opinions and yours is duely noted even though I and a few others disagree.In turn it would be nice if you respected ours,not everyone thinks the same or see's things the same as yourself,Over and Out Senor,before we are naming the place and time for a duel!! :lol: :lol: :beer:


I said everyone SINCE Freud. Feel free to go back and check.

Cocaine user???? Hellll, cast him down with the ********* eh??? Along with what - 80% at a pinch - of this board :lol:

Never used the stuff myself, prefer sniffing lighter fluid, damn that hits the fvcking spot

Dont call me Senor - do I look fkn Spanish? Im Scottish mate, similar, but no banana

I do respect your opinion - I just think you are talking sh1t is all :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Stillers said:


> And -


Very pretty girl, but I am still not feeling any 11 out of 10 zing here bro?? :confused1:

As I say, still not a country mile either way of Ms Roberts... - not far enough out to warrant such a brash opinion of her certianly.

Incidentally - ex? What about current mate

Man I am even better than weeman about conning gf pics out of guys :lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I said everyone SINCE Freud. Feel free to go back and check.
> 
> Cocaine user???? Hellll, cast him down with the ********* eh??? Along with what - 80% at a pinch - of this board :lol:
> 
> ...


*touché * :thumb:


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Reasonable - not top drawer in my opinion, but very reasonable. Certainly not a contry mile either way of Ms Roberts now eh?
> 
> *Now post a pic of her first thing in the morning*. :whistling:
> 
> Youd shag the ginge and you fkn know it, who are you kidding:lol:


That wasn't part of the deal!

Come on then BigMutha, your turn!


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Very pretty girl, but I am still not feeling any 11 out of 10 zing here bro?? :confused1:
> 
> As I say, still not a country mile either way of Ms Roberts... - not far enough out to warrant such a brash opinion of her certianly.
> 
> ...


You won't get a current gf pic, she's for my eyes only. My 11 out of 10.

I don't mind sharing my old flames but some things are best left well alone!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i'll go read the thread in a minute.....just wanted to say i'd cut my [email protected] arm off to play a night with the redhead!

(I'm used to the ginge p!ss smell from living with weeman:lol: )


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> i'll go read the thread in a minute.....just wanted to say i'd cut my [email protected] arm off to play a night with the redhead!
> 
> (I'm used to the ginge p!ss smell from living with weeman:lol: )


Casting vote IMO, ginger from girls aloud shall be lusted over by everyone from now on, that is the law now:lol:

Nearly 80% said they would bone it. That is fairly conclusive for me. :thumbup1:

Man from delmonte say yes!!!!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Stillers said:


> That wasn't part of the deal!
> 
> Come on then BigMutha, your turn!


lol I'm on my desktop and have no pics on here,but I have some on my Iphone so will post some when I retire to my pit,which is very soon,actually now give me 30 mins,and your birds are waaay better than that ginger minger,I think RS has a Ginge fetish or he's related to her and thats why he's defending her :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> lol I'm on my desktop and have no pics on here,but I have some on my Iphone so will post some when I retire to my pit,which is very soon,actually now give me 30 mins,and your birds are waaay better than that ginger minger,I think RS has a Ginge fetish or he's related to her and thats why he's defending her :lol: :lol:


Or both!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BigMutha said:


> lol I'm on my desktop and have no pics on here,but I have some on my Iphone so will post some when I retire to my pit,which is very soon,actually now give me 30 mins,and your birds are waaay better than that ginger minger,*I think RS has a Ginge fetish or he's related to her and thats why he's defending her* :lol: :lol:


Im gay mate, I wouldnt touch any of them with a fkn bargepole


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Casting vote IMO, ginger from girls aloud shall be lusted over by everyone from now on, that is the law now:lol:
> 
> Nearly 80% said they would bone it. That is fairly conclusive for me. :thumbup1:
> 
> Man from delmonte say yes!!!!


hehe, forgot to vote! I keep trying to read the thread and going off into ***** lust...too much porn:confused1:

I DO have a ginge fetish, seriously,luckily i'm into watersports so p!ss is not offensive to me:thumbup1: Redheads are HAWT!

Yes, what i say is law.....taxes will be collected in slutheels rather than pounds, sent to PO BOX 69 Saltcoats.....the redhead can 'pay behind the door':laugh:


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I would.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

:no: Can't seem to upload pics from my iPhone on here,it has choose file from your computer blanked out on my iPhone when I select attachments,will only let me link a URL which is of course no help to me,anyone know how?


----------



## Terra Firma (Aug 7, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> :no: Can't seem to upload pics from my iPhone on here,it has choose file from your computer blanked out on my iPhone when I select attachments,will only let me link a URL which is of course no help to me,anyone know how?


I don't know if Atomic34 is winding me up or not but he says to just download the trial version of adobe photoshop. You can then use adobe bridge to download pics from your iphone to your pc. Adobe bridge is included in the install. If it works you can rep Atomic34 not me


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Terra Firma said:


> I don't know if Atomic34 is winding me up or not but he says to just download the trial version of adobe photoshop. You can then use adobe bridge to download pics from your iphone to your pc. Adobe bridge is included in the install. If it works you can rep Atomic34 not me


Thanks for the reply,but it's photos I was going to post from my iPhone to a post,doesn't seem to allow you to,no probs though thanks anyway :thumb:


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

My theory on less than attractive women is this. You never know the quality of their buried treasurer until you unbury it. Yet, in this case it must be some dense thatch.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

ohmygoodness said:


> My theory on less than attractive women is this. You never know the quality of their buried treasurer until you unbury it. Yet, in this case it must be some dense thatch.


Dense "Ginger" thatch eh!


----------



## ohmygoodness (Apr 11, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Dense "Ginger" thatch eh!


Guess I just want to go back from where I came from.

Time 4 me to crawl back up into the crack of pre-existence.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> i'll go read the thread in a minute.....just wanted to say i'd cut my [email protected] arm off to play a night with the redhead!
> 
> (I'm used to the ginge p!ss smell from living with weeman:lol: )


LMAO....reps:thumb:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

well i went round last night and she was great but i will be fvcked if im ever going back as she looks a bit rough in the mornings to say the least -- so much so i had to snap a pic:thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

A mate of mine went up to the ginge in a club once when he was ****ered.

He kept saying "I'm sure I know you from somewhere, don't tell me!" then hung on for a few minutes before saying

"You work in the Sainsburys on Prescot Road!"

Apparently her face was a picture!


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

id fuk her for definate just for the crack thn post it on youtube


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

not for me.


----------

